# Best Band Saw Blades



## segovia (27 Jul 2010)

I have bought my band saw blades from Axminster or Rutlands, as thsi is my first bandsaw I have no idea if the blades are any good. Is there a creme de la creme of blades or are they much the same ?

J


----------



## Steve Jones (27 Jul 2010)

I've always used the axcaliber brand from Axminster and had no problems with them.

Steve


----------



## OPJ (27 Jul 2010)

You could try Tuff Saws. It's unlikely that you'd be able to fault the service from Ian though, I couldn't compare these blades to the ones available from Rutlands, as I haven't used them. I have a used a couple of Axcaliber blades though and, for me at least, there's something refreshing about the performances of the Supertuff blades...Maybe it's in the thin-kerf, which makes the blades easier to tension on smaller machines.


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jul 2010)

OPJ":14ig2vod said:


> ...something refreshing about the performances of the Supertuff blades...Maybe it's in the thin-kerf, which makes the blades easier to tension on smaller machines.


You can order (by 'fone) blades from Axminster made using 14thou stock, which is the same I believe as the Tuff blades. I've always used the Ax blades which have been very good (apart from one which was instantly replaced) but I don't know how they compare to the Tuffies - Rob


----------



## iajon69 (27 Jul 2010)

woodbloke":245mwahh said:


> OPJ":245mwahh said:
> 
> 
> > ...something refreshing about the performances of the Supertuff blades...Maybe it's in the thin-kerf, which makes the blades easier to tension on smaller machines.
> ...



Hi Rob, the SuperTuff blades are completely different to the the Axminster ones. They are made from different steel, have different tooth geometry/set and the SuperTuff Fastcut has a completeley new tooth design. 
I've also got 14 though blades but prefer the SuperTuff range as they are just better quality  

Ian


----------



## ondablade (27 Jul 2010)

Strong vote here for Tuff blades too - a recent covert. Notably faster and cleaner cutting than the variety of stock types I'd previously used (the Tuff and M42), very accurate, more easily tensioned, very well joined and very good advice and service.

Plus he's a small guy just getting going on his own after many years employed in the business....


----------



## liamscanlan (27 Jul 2010)

+1 on the Tuff blades - made a big positive difference to my band saw (BAS500)
Excellent service too!

Liam


----------



## Pigeons0_0 (14 Feb 2012)

Hi, I would also recommend Tuff Saws Blades.They are great blades with a long use life.
And a great guy to deal with.
Regards.Bill.


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Feb 2012)

They are most definitely not all the same! 
Tuff-Tuff-Tuff
Best blades, proper set-up, you'll have your machine purring.
Steve


----------



## pip1954 (14 Feb 2012)

i to have been converted to ian's blades very good cut well made .
pip


----------



## sllca (6 Mar 2022)

Bought Tuff blades after finding this website. Absolutely brilliant blades, these blades have turned my parkside bandsaw into a fantastic machine. I emailed Ian asked him for advice and bought 2 blades on the recommendation he offered. Will only buy Tuff blades now


----------



## Argus (6 Mar 2022)

I can also vouch for *Tuff Saws*.
Used them for years, excellent quality and very good advice....... they know what they are selling.

Umpteen posters here can't be wrong!


----------



## Jasper42 (6 Mar 2022)

I use truff saw blades after seeing the recommended on this site. Not a heavy user and think I’ve only ordered 5 over a few years. Had a fairly new one break a week back, email to Ian, returned for a re-weld and surprised to find a new blade with the re-welded one “just incase I had problems”. First time a blade has broken, alway find the blades good quality that last and best customer service you could ask for.


----------



## Woodmatt (6 Mar 2022)

Another for Tuff Saws


----------



## Woodernhift (6 Mar 2022)

I have used both the axcaliber and Tuff Saws blades and definitely prefer the Tuff Saws blades.


----------



## Suffolkboy (7 Mar 2022)

Already been said but another vote for tuff saws.


----------



## clogs (7 Mar 2022)

desperate for a new b/s blade I bought one from Machine Mart....
at the time, same money but garbage.....
def Tuff Saw...
I also cut a lot of big metal 75mm plus solid round bar plus 10"x 10mm plate....with my metal cutting B/saw...admitidly it has coolant...Ians Cobalt blades are the best.....
As he won't send abroud my doughter gets em and sends them here with other stuff....


----------



## Mick p (7 Mar 2022)

I had a new one break spoke to Ian it was my fault he explained why two days later a new one arrived F O C Tuffsaw a great company to deal with well done


----------



## phlppip (10 Mar 2022)

segovia said:


> I have bought my band saw blades from Axminster or Rutlands, as thsi is my first bandsaw I have no idea if the blades are any good. Is there a creme de la creme of blades or are they much the same ?
> 
> J


Tuffsaw blades every time.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (10 Mar 2022)

I mostly used Axminster and they were fine. I bought a Tuffsaws one some years ago and it was do good that now it's time to replace a few I've ordered a load from Tuffsaws. Really good products and brilliantly helpful.


----------



## Grantx (12 Mar 2022)

Just want to say that tuffsaws blades are of excellent quality. Ian was very helpful as well. Absolutely will support them again in future.


----------



## BravoNovember (13 Mar 2022)

Tuffsaws 100%.


----------



## AJS2018 (14 Mar 2022)

just started with Tuff - they’re brilliant, wish I had known about them before now.


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Sep 2022)

Reviving his thread. I too have used both Excaliber and Tuff Saws and much prefer the latter.

But I have just put my last Tuff Saws 93" X ¼" 6 skip blade on my Startrite 301S and want to order 2 more. All I can find in the M42 ¼" blades are 2 Vari-Tooth and no 6 skip? I contacted Ian and he told me that there are all sorts of problems getting the saw band types, BUT he managed to find some ¼" 6 skip and is making up a couple of blades for me!

Now that is what I call service and a HUGE thank you Ian!


----------

